# R35 stage 4.25 parts & intercooler required



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, I***8217;m after the usual 4.25 parts, air intakes, injectors, down pipes and exhaust with Y pipe. Would also consider intercooler too


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Buddy

I have some K&N inlets that Litchfield's recently took off my car. Was about to advertise them and ask for £200 - £250

I'm local to Litchfield's so can drop off / meet you there or somewhere local if you're interested. Yours for £200

These have done well on my GT-R and are nicely formed so no mapping issues. I think they were advertised by SVM/Linney as 80mm intakes and look nice in black.


----------



## TT GTR (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi mate

I've got a used forge intercooler for sale if your interested


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

gtr mart said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> I have some K&N inlets that Litchfield's recently took off my car. Was about to advertise them and ask for £200 - £250
> 
> ...


Hi mate, thanks for the post. Would you post for that price?


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

TT GTR said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I've got a used forge intercooler for sale if your interested


Hi mate, which type is it? Dominator or the origanal type?


----------



## TT GTR (Jan 31, 2017)

Original type


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

C5ale said:


> Hi mate, thanks for the post. Would you post for that price?



I was thinking Litchfield would be doing the work and I could drop them directly to them without much bother. I could post for £220 if that helps. 


I assumed you would be going for Ecutek but if not I do have a good COBB unit that can do the transmission software (already has it loaded) and also the engine. If you fit a 90mm exhaust, 1000cc injectors and these intakes then I would say my map would work (580lbs torque midrange but 650bhp and very drivable), or you can get a custom tune, or there are off the shelf maps available from the cobb site. I was looking for £300. No worries though if you're going another route.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was a set up on eBay for sale and on Facebook (same person)


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------

